# RIP Sunny



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Beth I am sorry to see this news, but know your decision was not lightly made and was really taken with Sunny's best interests in your heart. You were generous to him in every way a person could be from his first day with you to his last.

I hope that this news circulates widely as a way to show just how damaging hoarding, milling and other psychological abuses of animals can be. Often I think healing physical injuries is the much easier thing to accomplish.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. You gave him a good home and compassionate care. R.I.P. Sunny.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always a tough decision to make and you made his last few years much better than they would have been otherwise.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How horribly sad! Bless you for doing your best! May he finally be at peace!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I am so sorry, but incredibly impressed with your huge heart that allowed you to give Sunny such a loving and caring end.

Bless you for helping him during his life and at the end.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
This post for Sunny is so very sad but a reality in the rescue world. 'WE cannot save them all', is what I was told from the very beginning. Sometimes a dog is not 'fixable' and wires somehow become entangled and cannot be freed.
It's very brave of GeorgiaPeach to post about Sunny. She did what was best for him, and that is what is important.
This is another great reason to have a RESCUE site on this forum...


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. This is one of the difficult realities of rescue. You gave Sunny much love his last few years and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for the sad ending to Sunny's story. You did everything possible to show him people and life can be good. In the end he knew kindness and had great care. Such a shame his early circumstances were so damaging. Poor little guy. You and the others who rescue/foster do the work of angels. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Sunny. He was loved and had a wonderful family for his last few years, bless you for saving him and letting him know that he mattered in this world. He is in a wonderful place now and will be waiting to see you again some day.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

GP, bless you and bless Sunny, too! I know you gave it your everything. I hope this has not been too much of a traumatic experience for you.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words-they are much appreciated! 

Rescue and fostering isn't for sissies, but there are a lot more dogs saved and placed in loving homes than dogs who are saved and don't make it, so it's very worthwhile. I'm a realist, and I don't even pretend to think that all dogs' problems can be "fixed". It's worth the challenge though, to give them a chance at a better life. Better to try and fail, than not to try at all, IMO.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words-they are much appreciated!
> 
> Rescue and fostering isn't for sissies, but there are a lot more dogs saved and placed in loving homes than dogs who are saved and don't make it, so it's very worthwhile. I'm a realist, and I don't even pretend to think that all dogs' problems can be "fixed". It's worth the challenge though, to give them a chance at a better life. *Better to try and fail, than not to try at all, IMO.*


Words to live by.

Rick


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sending you love and peace. You have such a wonderful kind heart. It was a very hard choice to make, and you did what was right for Sunny. Big hugs!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beth- please accept my belated condolences. Even though the damage was too great, you gave him a chance, and the opportunity to be loved for part of his life. I believe that on some level (probably one we can't really understand) dogs understand our intentions, even if their behavior can't fit into our world. 

Your love for Sunny allowed you to be selfless and release him from a world that only caused him pain. He could have known no better home.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Peace to dear Sunny. He was fortunate to have you for a Mom.

God Bless

Viking Queen


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poor Sunny...you did the right thing. He's at peace now. He was indeed lucky to have you in his life.


----------

